# Trafford Centre B2M?



## urbaneyezation (May 12, 2009)

Hi guys

Just a quick question; Does the Selfridges at the Trafford Centre take depotted shadows for B2M? I've B2M'd lots of fluidlines, concealers, lip-products in the past, but never depotted eyeshadows. I'm just a little nervous to go with a bag of depotted shadows and get a big fat 'NO'.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellovesmac (May 12, 2009)

i know the other 2 mac stands in manchester (house of fraiser and selfridges)do but im not sure on the traffor centre


----------



## Portia73 (May 15, 2009)

I have seen ppl bringing in B2M eyeshadows whilst shopping at Mac Trafford. I'm hoping to take some there myself this weekend.


----------



## Portia73 (May 19, 2009)

Ok I took some depotted eyeshadows to Mac Trafford this weekend, She umm and ahhhed over the fact they had no inside plastic and pan, I told her thats because i depotted them, She said they're usually not allowed to take depotted eyeshadows but then she let me!! 

So I'm going to keep taking them back till they eventually say no! then I'll be stuck!


----------

